# 2.1 Speakers for a budget of 10000/-



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey Guys, My Klipsch Pro media speakers sub woofer finally gave away and  i am unable to repair the speakers. Although very unfortunate, it leaves me no choice but to look for a new 2.1 speaker system. I am looking for speakers similar to klipsch pro media. I would have bought the klipsch speaker again but it doesn't seem to be available anywhere i ask(On Amazon, it is priced at 35000 while i had bought it for about 8.5k)

I am looking for speakers with similar specs to klipsch. Listen to a lot of music of different varieties, Movies & Gaming. I need speakers with similar power and quality. Could you please suggest some speakers. I was looking at Logitech Z623. Any other comparable speakers?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bump 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2016)

did you check the reviews of swans speakers ? there are  few threads available here & there.

*forum.digit.in/audio/197855-swans-m10-vs-logitech-z623.html

another thing, where and how did you try to repair the klipsh speakers ? & how old are they ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup have considered swans but I  am not certain if it has enough power. Rms seems quite low. 

My klipsch was 4 years old. I tried fixing the sub woofer from some of the speaker repair guys I know.  Couldn't work out. Mostly due to parts. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2016)

I think Z623 will be better within your budget.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> I think Z623 will be better within your budget.


But how's the music quality overall. Are there really not many options in this price range. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> But how's the music quality overall. Are there really not many options in this price range.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Don't know about music quality but reviews are good and sadly it seems only good option for 10k.


----------



## icebags (Sep 19, 2016)

almost all logitech showrooms display Z623 in their shop. if there is any around you, go and listen to it for demo.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2016)

bought z623 this month. Im happy with the purchase. No other option at this budget.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2017)

Neo said:


> bought z623 this month. Im happy with the purchase. No other option at this budget.



Post your review..If you bought Z623..............:smile_NF:


----------

